# Dedicated to Hooch! from GRF



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello everyone!!
I have created this for Hooch with al the photos sent to Hooch thread!
I hope you like!

get well soon hooch





 
if you cant see it, try it here:
GET WELL HOOCH, from GRF


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, great job!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is too precious.. and from what Cindy just wrote he needs our prayers immensely RIGHT NOW !!!! Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!!! That Is Just Beautiful And Thank You So Much For Doing It...and Perfect Timing With Mrs Hooch Saying That Hooch Is Having Trouble Breathing. 
Thanks Thanks Thanks And The Song Is Just Beautiful With It!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent job and loved the music!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Very Nice Job.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

That was a wonderful thing to do!:smooch:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

that's wonderful!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That was beautiful! I had tears in my eyes and I am sure Hooch will love it!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Terrific job!

Helaine


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is just beautiful! 

Thank you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for bumping this back up. I had seen it at work but didn't have time to post a reply. I'm sure Hooch will enjoy it immensely.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Job! He'll Love it!! Go to sleep Hooch...if you are spying!  See ya in the morning, K? Prayers are with You.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

That is so precious. What a lovely thing to do.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a nice video!!! I'm sure hooch will love it!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I fixed the link, too....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cool!!! Great job!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very special - Hooch will love it- great work.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!!
What a very kind thing for you to do....


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful!
Thanks
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw this video last night- GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice video! Thanks for doing it. Jazzy is not there though but that's ok. Hooch will love it!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Just beautiful! Very touching..... it gave me goosebumps. Thanks for creating such a loving tribute to our Hooch!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

That is so great that you did this! Good job!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Very beautiful & touching! Thanks for doing that for him!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That was so very nice of you to make this video. Thanks.
Joe


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a great video! 

Your concern (and everyone else's, too) for Hooch and Cindy shines through!

Fantastic job!

SJ


----------

